# Has a boss in a video game scared you silly?



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2017)

For me, I'd have to say 0 and 02, though I rather enjoy them. Scary, but fun! Which bosses have scared YOU out of your wits?


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 5, 2017)

King Boom Boo from SA2B lmao


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 5, 2017)

When I was younger I was really scared of the ghost from Luigi mansion, I was like 8 and my sister was 20 and we would play it together ( aka she would play and I would watch) and I was really scared of them xD, Some were bosses, mini bosses and stuff


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 6, 2017)

star dream

MREOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

honestly tho it scared me especially when it was counting down. 

final boss of kirby 64 (dark matter) also scared the **** out of me LOL...anyways yeah basically all kirby bosses scared me especially the newer ones.


----------



## vel (Mar 7, 2017)

it might've been pokemon red the og version (with the ds lite and the lil cartridge thing on the bottom) but blue scared the crap out of me, i had only one pokemon in red zone left and i was like thank god i defeated lance, nope, blue comes up and smashes my stupid head into the wall with his pokemon thanks.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2017)

And of course I had to be watching my mother get to the part when Luigi squares off against Chauncey, which I believed to be the final boss (nope, just Bowser as usual).


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Nemesis from RE3... That and GTA Vice City were the only games I ever played before being actually 18... and ever since I touch the RE games with fear... xD


----------



## wynn (Mar 30, 2017)

Any of the Silent Hill bosses. They used to scare the crap out of me when I was younger.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Mar 30, 2017)

wynn said:


> Any of the Silent Hill bosses. They used to scare the crap out of me when I was younger.



I'm lucky I never played them until I was old enough... I knew about SH and knew about the premise of it but I never touched it with a 10 feet pole when I was young xD
And even when I played it at 21 yo, that game is still scary... the radio and the fog was the perfect scary gameplay to make you shiver and fear for your life.


----------



## Mino (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a memory of feeling the my ears pounding and heart racing during the Bowser battle in Super Mario World. I was probably 5 or 6. It must've been the first time I managed to beat it.


----------



## seliph (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm not really scared easily. I played the Silent Hill games but the bosses moreso grossed me out than actually made me afraid of them. Being startled and spooked is another story, so it's mostly initial jumpscares that I eventually calm down from within a few minutes.

Nonetheless recent ones that I actually remember:



Spoiler: DS3 Spoiler



Freaking High Lord Wolnir popping out of the dark like that made me jump out of my chair. That was like a year ago and I still can't believe how I fell for that.





Spoiler: RE7 Spoiler



Marguerite popping through the window and Jack popping through the wall oh my god. Marguerite was really creepy over all but I still wasn't actually scared for the most part. It was a bit scary when she was on the ceiling and you couldn't really tell where she was but that's it.



Though now that I think about it Mary from Silent Hill 2 did give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## fenris (Mar 30, 2017)

Ornstein and Smough from the first Dark Souls, but that was more because I'd been told that they were super-hard, even for DS bosses.  Once I got the hang of fighting them, they weren't so bad.  I actually spent a while farming them for souls and helping other people get past them.


----------



## seliph (Mar 30, 2017)

fenris said:


> Ornstein and Smough from the first Dark Souls, but that was more because I'd been told that they were super-hard, even for DS bosses.  Once I got the hang of fighting them, they weren't so bad.  I actually spent a while farming them for souls and helping other people get past them.



I don't think any boss fight will ever beat how cool O&S was like good luck future video game devs!!!


----------



## Joy (Mar 31, 2017)

I was always afraid of Crunch(?) from Crash Bandicoot 2 when I was younger lol


----------



## Lululand (Mar 31, 2017)

Andross from Starfox 64 3D. I played it in my late teens and it still made me fkin flinch the first time I saw each of his two forms. I can't even decide which form is creepier. I'm glad I didn't play this game as a kid or I know he would've scarred me for life.


----------



## Flare (Mar 31, 2017)

In Majora's Mask, the final boss scared me quite a'lot. Mostly since the screams were a bit disturbing and was playing in the dark, also played it when I was younger.


----------



## Steelfang (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't think I've ever had a boss that actually scared me silly, but Gohma from OoT did startle me one time when I was playing it, with my dad watching. He asked me a question, I turned to look at him, turned back, and the camera just zoomed in on Gohma suddenly dropping down and staring at me, and I jumped.

IDK if it counts, but the part in TP when you have to deal with Zant's hands used to be really tense and stressful, until I started experimenting with different ways to stun them and started to really enjoy yanking the Sol out of their hands with the clawshot. Now I actively enjoy messing with them.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 2, 2017)

Queen of Smiles from Salt and Sanctuary. In a game where everyone looks like Sackboy with a meth addiction, seeing someone so disturbing is a bigger shock than usual.

Duke's Dear Freja from Dark Souls 2. Even the little spiderbastards scared me at first, so seeing... _that..._ was horrifying. When she scuttles up the wall in NG+ made me consider a career in extermination


----------



## forestyne (Apr 4, 2017)

Blizetta in Twilight Princess and Dead Hand in Ocarina of Time

She goes from a cute yeti lady to NOT TAKE MIRROR






Dead Hand is just... well, Dead Hand...

Also all of the incarnations of the final boss in Majora's Mask.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 4, 2017)

I was going to respond with Blizetta and then suddenly the gif. It actually made my heart jump, haha

so yeah, Blizetta definitely ranks.
Giygas from Earthbound/Mother2 was also.... unique.


----------



## gyu (Apr 4, 2017)

i dont think ive ever been scared of a particular boss design but the music that plays when you fight sephiroth in kingdom hearts 2 is so.... so stressful lmao


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't know if they count as bosses, but any time I accidentally sail right into a Giant Octo spot in WW.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

Back before I lost my copy of The Legendary Starfy, I managed to get up to Mashtooth.

Not gonna spoil it too much, but his second phase scared afewyearsyounger me to the moon.  i mean, he literally throws the moon at you

Dunno why, though.  I guess the DS graphics made him look more menacing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2017)

Wario Land 4 has some pretty fantastically disturbing bosses

but final boss Rudy the Clown in Wario Land 3 defenitely tops all of them. especially considering



Spoiler



it's the only part of the entire game where you can actually die


----------



## Loriii (Apr 6, 2017)

Del Lago (from Resident Evil 4) when I was trying to shoot the fishes in the lake.


----------

